# It Started



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, after several days of really springlike weather, reality has hit again.

It is snowing here and we have 3-10 inches forecast. Looks like we will have a St Patricks snow. We'll see if Pendot handles this better than the VAlentines day snow.

So much for spring.









And I was getting spring fever really bad.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup I hear ya







Johnny had no school today, closed for a snow day







UGH Here we go again







Wonder how this will effect the St. Patrick's Day Parade tomorrow?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

The flakes have just begun to fall here too!!

UGH







!!!

To think we hope to be camping in the Outback just two weeks from now!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Schools here are crazy. They do two hour delays, early dissmissals, anything to get in a so called day of instruction.

One school announced an early dismissal before school even started.

I could go on, but won't.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Schools here are crazy. They do two hour delays, early dissmissals, anything to get in a so called day of instruction.


and the teachers love it!














We're loosing an extra day after memorial day b/c of today's snow







i know, i know poor us!









speaking from a teacher's pov, I hate the early dismissal or delay. There really is no point to trying to teach on those days, the kids are just nutty!

I can't imagine how these days affect people who work outside the school district, must be a nightmare!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We lucked out our school district has a conference today so the kids were already off. I was hoping to pull out the SOB tomorrow to get ready for the 1st week of April, but that doesn't look to good. forcast is for 10-14 inches by morning. I doubt it, they never seem to get it right.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

One week last month there were three two hour delays in one week. Mon, Tues, Wed.

Talk about the dumbing down of America. It starts here.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Here in Indiana, we have built in snow days. In May we have some days off, but if we have snow, then we make them up those days, so school doesn't run after Memorial Day. Of course we start the 2nd week of August too.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have built in snow days also. If we don't use them then the kids get out earlier in the year.


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

is that the parade in morristown ?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

jetfan said:


> is that the parade in morristown ?


I have no idea. Is there a parade in Morristown?








I meant the NYC Parade.


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

moristown has a real good parade every year. is it still snowing there it raining here in chatham ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I heard a rumor that it's suppose to be 70 here tomorrow...want me to think of you while tidying up OB? maybe I'll wash the windows.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

jetfan said:


> moristown has a real good parade every year. is it still snowing there it raining here in chatham ?


Don't No, I'm north of MoTown. It is snowing very hard here.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I heard a rumor that it's suppose to be 70 here tomorrow...want me to think of you while tidying up OB? maybe I'll wash the windows.....


Puff's windows could use it to, Doxie







Thanks for the offer


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I heard a rumor that it's suppose to be 70 here tomorrow...want me to think of you while tidying up OB? maybe I'll wash the windows.....


OOOOO Your such a Brat


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

nynethead said:


> forcast is for 10-14 inches by morning. I doubt it, they never seem to get it right.


When they predict snow around here they're usually right...it's when they predict nice weather that they always seem to be wrong!

Cheryl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I heard a rumor that it's suppose to be 70 here tomorrow...want me to think of you while tidying up OB? maybe I'll wash the windows.....


Puff's windows could use it to, Doxie







Thanks for the offer








[/quote]
I'm on it! I am also searching and destroying dust bunnies


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Well, after several days of really springlike weather, reality has hit again.
> 
> It is snowing here and we have 3-10 inches forecast. Looks like we will have a St Patricks snow.


St Patricks day snow?
I'd be happy just to have a white Christmas once in awhile!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup! It's started here (MA) about 1/2 hr ago. Whole world looks like they shook the snow globe. It's gonna be a loooooooonnnnnnnggggg drive home (NH)!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So glad I'm outta that rat race. Hated driving in traffic anyway, and then snow?









So many crazies out there.

Wolfie I'll pray you have safe travels tonight.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> loooooooonnnnnnnggggg drive home (NH)


Godspeed Wolfie!

We've got at least 6 inches already and it's snowing like crazy! Heard we're getting another 6 in.

and to think it's 70 in Savannah where Tim is







why didn't I go with him


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

3athlete said:


> and to think it's 70 in Savannah where Tim is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than would have been a great idea. Then HE could have shveled the snow when the two of you got home.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

81 degrees -- and sunny -- at the TEXAS OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY -- 

IN FACT -- MSWALT IS IN THE SWIMMING POOL -- showing us his water ballet techniques...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> 81 degrees -- and sunny -- at the TEXAS OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY --  *
> 
> IN FACT -- MSWALT IS IN THE SWIMMING POOL -- showing us his water ballet techniques...
> 
> ...


*
Hi Guys!!









Taking lots of photos I hope??







*


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I heard a rumor that it's suppose to be 70 here tomorrow...want me to think of you while tidying up OB? maybe I'll wash the windows.....


Sorry to our Northern friends. There's always one in every crowd









(Actually, I would have done the same thing had I been in your position Doxie)

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, finally made it home....3 hours later!!!! And they're saying "the worst of it is only now moving into the area". Turned off the main road and couldn't even see the lane, inched the 1/4 mile back to the house. I pulled into the driveway and Kath was standing in the open garage door directing me in... all that practice _*backing * _ the Outback paid off in spades!!!!! Pulled into the garage and realized she'd managed to fit the 4Runner, the M'cycle, and now my van into a 2 car garage...seems all that practice _*packing*_ the Outback has paid off, too!!! Who knew that owning a TT in New England would have 4-season benefits???!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you made it home safely my friend. By the time John got home it was sleeting & hailing .......ugh








It is really going to get bad.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

...and NOW our PlowGuy shows up









Yup, they're promising sleet & hail for us too. Sure hope all our Eastern OB friends are home safe & warm!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, we are home and safe.

Glad you made it home safely.

I don't think we are forecasted to have anything more than snow.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

jetfan said:


> is that the parade in morristown ?


The Morristown parade was last weekend........


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> is that the parade in morristown ?


The Morristown parade was last weekend........
[/quote]

Ha Ha







really


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

jetfan said:


> moristown has a real good parade every year. is it still snowing there it raining here in chatham ?


Must be a weird storm. I grew up in Madison so I know Chatham isn't far from Newark and the first thing I heard this morning on the news (ok it was the weather channel)was that Newark Airport was closed.
Hope all you Nor-easters are staying warm, dry and safe. Was hoping you'd get an early spring.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Stay safe all. I am a bit jealous though. You get snow days and we should get SUN days or heat days. This past week has been in the mid to upper 80's and down to the 60's at night. A little rain today but no sign of rain for the next 7 days. NHRA Gatornationals this weekend in Gainsville Florida so I'll be headed up there for Saturday. Wish you were here


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Noble, are you grumbling or bragging?

Maybe a little of both?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Noble, are you grumbling or bragging?
> 
> Maybe a little of both?


Rita you crack me up


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I feel bad for the guy driving up from North Carolina to buy my 27rsds. I thought he would be here Sat. afternoon but he tried to get here by 4pm today he got as far as New Haven Conn. before giving up for the day. I couldn't picture him towing the trailer back tonight in the mess we have out there now. We will try again tomorrow afternoon.

WOLFIE I'm still blaming you for this storm (springs alomost here) Murphy's Law at work
John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> WOLFIE I'm still blaming you for this storm (springs alomost here) Murphy's Law at work
> John


I've been blamed for worse, my friend


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> I feel bad for the guy driving up from North Carolina to buy my 27rsds. I thought he would be here Sat. afternoon but he tried to get here by 4pm today he got as far as New Haven Conn. before giving up for the day. I couldn't picture him towing the trailer back tonight in the mess we have out there now. We will try again tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> WOLFIE I'm still blaming you for this storm (springs alomost here) Murphy's Law at work
> John


Congrats on the sale John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats John on thew sell

We got about 12 inches of snow so far

Don


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm glad we dodged that bullet here in SE Michigan.















I don't get it though ... seventy degrees two days ago, two inches of snow on top of a half-inch of ice, and today it's bleak and cold ... can't wait for it to get nice so I can get out ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

renegade21rs said:


> I'm glad we dodged that bullet here in SE Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear that!

75* 2 days ago / 18* now with 9in of snow


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking at >60 degree this weekend in Oregon.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looking at >60 degree this weekend in Oregon.


Hope you do more than "look" at! Like - maybe - CAMP in it!?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Geez! That sounds horrible guys!

It was only 71 with clear blue skies here today... I almost feel guilty.

*NOT!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Geez! That sounds horrible guys!
> 
> It was only 71 with clear blue skies here today... I almost feel guilty.
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH









I've got them thinking it rains every day....then you go and tell them the truth?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Noble, are you grumbling or bragging?
> 
> Maybe a little of both?


I grew up in NY and hated the snow. So, I did something about it (I now live where it's like a vacation 365 days a year). I guess having heat days isn't gonna happen, so I thought I would extend my warm wishes to those that enjoy the snow







, I'll probably wash the TT tomorrow in preparation of our 2nd trip


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

skippershe said:


> 81 degrees -- and sunny -- at the TEXAS OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY --  *
> 
> IN FACT -- MSWALT IS IN THE SWIMMING POOL -- showing us his water ballet techniques...
> 
> ...


*
Hi Guys!!









Taking lots of photos I hope??








[/quote]

o.k......no offense, but I'm not sure I want to see pictures of MSWALT doing water ballet







*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> 81 degrees -- and sunny -- at the TEXAS OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY --  *
> 
> IN FACT -- MSWALT IS IN THE SWIMMING POOL -- showing us his water ballet techniques...
> 
> ...


*
Hi Guys!!









Taking lots of photos I hope??








[/quote]

o.k......no offense, but I'm not sure I want to see pictures of MSWALT doing water ballet








[/quote]

No ?







How come?







I would love to see pics of Mark frolicking in the water .......







*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Now I KNOW!

Noble was definitely BRAGGING!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Still a few flurries in the air. Got about 4 inches. Gonna light a fire and watch the Busch race and work on the taxes during breaks. Almost took the cover of the OB yesterday, glad now that I didn't.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Flurries  BIG SNOW is done - total on the ground was  at least 1ft.....but tough to tell actual amounts 'cuz there was BIG wind (resulting in 2 & 3 ft drfts) and we had sleet/freezing rain from about 4am thru most of the morning. The good news is that there is NOTHING on the OB roof. Guess it just all blew off
















Ah well - maybe tomorrow will be a blue sky day suitable for taking New England in the Snow photos


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, after several days of really springlike weather, reality has hit again.
> 
> It is snowing here and we have 3-10 inches forecast. Looks like we will have a St Patricks snow.


St Patricks day snow?
I'd be happy just to have a white Christmas once in awhile!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

don't hold your breath....can't remember the last time this happened.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

My sympathies to all those suffering under the Nor'easter hitting the upper North East US. Just brushed by us and we had a fair bit


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crismon4 said:


> 81 degrees -- and sunny -- at the TEXAS OUTBACKERS SPRING RALLY --  *
> 
> IN FACT -- MSWALT IS IN THE SWIMMING POOL -- showing us his water ballet techniques...
> 
> ...


*
Hi Guys!!









Taking lots of photos I hope??








[/quote]

o.k......no offense, but I'm not sure I want to see pictures of MSWALT doing water ballet









[/quote]
I don't know... Compared to what is on TV these days, it might be a step up!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!*


----------

